# NFL Draft



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Who do you think the number 1 draft pick tonight?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dang wish I would have got on yesterday. I correctly got the first 7. My buddy was laughing about me getting them all, and that is when it happened. The random trade between the Browns and Minn and they picked some random people also.

I didn't get back on track till later in the round. Overall a great draft. Glad my Hawks traded a weak pick. Saved some money for us.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It will be interesting having KVN and Ansah back together. It may finally give me an NFL team to cheer for.


----------

